# Do you use an app to meditate or help you sleep?



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

For most of my life I have been able to just drop off to sleep whenever I needed.  I never had problems falling asleep, staying asleep, or getting back to sleep if I had to get up during the night.  Since Daddy died, I have been struggling with insomnia.  I can't always get to sleep.  My head hits the pillow and I'm wide awake even though I'm tired.  I wake up often during the night and end up sitting downstairs with a cup of hot tea and a doggie until I think I can try getting back to sleep.
I've done the hot tea before bed.  I only read sitting in a chair.  I work on a zentangle when I first go upstairs.  I've done hot baths.  I've got lavender in a diffuser.  I use a humidifier, especially in the winter when the heater is on.  I try to go to bed and get up the same time every day.  I use a noise box to block out any sounds.  The bedroom is almost totally dark.  And I keep it cold enough that I can bundle up.  I've also got a weighted blanket.
I recently stumbled across an app called Calm.  It has a daily meditation and other meditation programs.  I find the idea of meditation interesting.  I'm just not very good at it.  My mind tends to wander and it's hard to stay centered in the moment.  But I guess that's the whole idea - practice meditation so you get better at it.
Calm also has "sleep stories."  Calm markets them as bedtime stories for adults.  I am really enjoying these even though I don't manage to see how they end.  They have different narrators reading very monotonous, soothing bedtime stories.  Of the ones I've tried, I most enjoyed  Stephen Fry reading about lavender.  I've also listened to one about a tea ceremony, a ride on the Orient Express, and a journey to the stars (LeVar Burton reads that one).

I've been trying to find something similar that has and Echo skill so I don't have to use my phone or tablet that late at night, but so far most of the things I've found are just different sounds or podcasts that aren't very consistent in quality.

Do any of you use meditation or sleep stories to help you sleep?  Any advice for an insomniac?


----------



## Betty Blast (Sep 3, 2019)

Insomnia is awful. Sometimes thinking about future story ideas or scenes helps me relax and sleep, but what helps the most is exercise. Lifting weights helps me get to sleep faster and stay asleep longer.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I use my Kindle Fire to read me a book that I have already read before. I have it use the Kindle reading voice set to the lowest volume so that I really need to focue to hear and understand the voice. The Kindle keeps reading when I turn the screen off. Since I already know how the story goes, I don't need to think about what happens next. For the past several months I have been listening to Night Watch by Terry Pratchett. There are several different places where I like to start. I have done this in the past with audio books but those voices are not as monotonous.

Years ago when I was taking yoga classes, one instructor taught us a breathing meditation using the thumb and fingers as a counting mechanism. I got so that I could fall asleep in less than a minute with that. It ws perfect when I was traveling with time zone changes and burning the candle at both ends. Unfortunately, I can no longer remember enough details. Now I need to see if I can find or remember that one.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I wish Calm was available on Echo / Echo Show.  Would seem perfect on that.  Calm says they're working on it.  I'd subscribe.  Not going to use it on my phone or tablet.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I use my Kindle Fire to read me a book that I have already read before. I have it use the Kindle reading voice set to the lowest volume so that I really need to focue to hear and understand the voice. The Kindle keeps reading when I turn the screen off. Since I already know how the story goes, I don't need to think about what happens next. For the past several months I have been listening to Night Watch by Terry Pratchett. There are several different places where I like to start. I have done this in the past with audio books but those voices are not as monotonous.
> 
> Years ago when I was taking yoga classes, one instructor taught us a breathing meditation using the thumb and fingers as a counting mechanism. I got so that I could fall asleep in less than a minute with that. It ws perfect when I was traveling with time zone changes and burning the candle at both ends. Unfortunately, I can no longer remember enough details. Now I need to see if I can find or remember that one.


I hadn't thought about having the Fire read to me - that might also work. But I don't think I could do it with Pratchett - no matter how many times I've read it. There is just too much humor in it.
I've read about some of the breathing techniques and tried the 4-7-8 (breathe in for 4 counts, hold for 7, release for 8 ) but it doesn't work for me. With only four counts on the inhale I don't get enough oxygen to hold it that long and then take twice as long to release. I keep trying, but I don't know if it's doing any good.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I wish Calm was available on Echo / Echo Show. Would seem perfect on that. Calm says they're working on it. I'd subscribe. Not going to use it on my phone or tablet.


Where did you see that they are working on it? I tried to find information and didn't have any luck. Also not impressed with their customer service since I filled out their form to ask a question two days ago and have yet to receive a reply (even an automated one). I agree - I think it would be great on an Echo.

I tried pairing my tablet with my Show by the bed. That part worked ok, but I couldn't get the volume on the Show loud enough that I could hear it without making it too darned loud for everything else. And since I was planning to fall asleep listening, I didn't want to be blasted in the morning when I forgot to change the volume.
So last night I paired my tablet with one of my smaller bluetooth speakers instead. I started my story, closed the tablet and put it on the nightstand. The little speaker stayed by my pillow and turned itself off sometime during the night. I think that may work for me.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> I hadn't thought about having the Fire read to me - that might also work. But I don't think I could do it with Pratchett - no matter how many times I've read it. There is just too much humor in it.
> I've read about some of the breathing techniques and tried the 4-7-8 (breathe in for 4 counts, hold for 7, release for  but it doesn't work for me. With only four counts on the inhale I don't get enough oxygen to hold it that long and then take twice as long to release. I keep trying, but I don't know if it's doing any good.


Humor helps me relax!

Try 5-7-8 to see if that works better.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> Where did you see that they are working on it? I tried to find information and didn't have any luck. Also not impressed with their customer service since I filled out their form to ask a question two days ago and have yet to receive a reply (even an automated one). I agree - I think it would be great on an Echo.
> 
> I tried pairing my tablet with my Show by the bed. That part worked ok, but I couldn't get the volume on the Show loud enough that I could hear it without making it too darned loud for everything else. And since I was planning to fall asleep listening, I didn't want to be blasted in the morning when I forgot to change the volume.
> So last night I paired my tablet with one of my smaller bluetooth speakers instead. I started my story, closed the tablet and put it on the nightstand. The little speaker stayed by my pillow and turned itself off sometime during the night. I think that may work for me.


I asked about it on either their web site or by message on their Facebook page.

I have these Sleep Sounds on my Echo Show. I got it early on when it became an Echo skill. One-time $15 for a long list of sounds. A sound will play continuously without stopping so you set the sleep timer. And you can combine three sounds to play together.

If you have a music service -- Amazon Music (probably need Unlimited) or Spotify, check out "music" by Dr. Jeffrey Thompson. Last night I fell asleep to Sleepy Rain. Also Steven Halpern is good to fall asleep to. I have Pandora Plus. Good music to fall asleep. I also like talk radio. I used to fall asleep to that, but then I started listening to what they were saying. Kept me awake more than put me to sleep.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I have these Sleep Sounds on my Echo Show. I got it early on when it became an Echo skill. One-time $15 for a long list of sounds. A sound will play continuously without stopping so you set the sleep timer. And you can combine three sounds to play together.


I also was an early purchase of the Sleep Sounds. As you now, I am a recent first time Show purchaser. Can you give me the short version of how I enable these sounds on the Show? Thanks. Jane


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm glad to know that Calm is working on integrating with Alexa.  My free trial ended today so I was charged for a year's subscription.  If I continue to use it I may purchase the lifetime offer the next time I see it go on sale.

I have the Sleep Sounds also.  They help during the night, but don't help me fall asleep.  But maybe I've gotten too used to the Ocean sound and need to try something else.  Going to look for a train ride or something like that.
I do have Amazon Music unlimited so I'll look for Dr Jeffrey Thompson's "music."

Jane, if you already use the Sleep Sounds on your other devices the skill should already be enabled I think.  I don't remember having to enable it per device.  Try saying "open sleep sounds" and see what she says.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> Jane, if you already use the Sleep Sounds on your other devices the skill should already be enabled I think. I don't remember having to enable it per device. Try saying "open sleep sounds" and see what she says.


For most music including Amazon Music, Spotify, Pandora and radio including Tune-In and I Heart Radio you can set up group(s) in your Echos/Shows so sound syncs. I don't think that works with Sleep Sounds because it's a skill. You don't have to enable it on each Echo. You can only play it on one at a time though.


----------



## LivingWell (Oct 25, 2017)

Andra, I admire that rather than popping pills, you look for natural ways to sleep.

I agree meditation can sometimes be stressful when you force yourself to focus. Here's what works for me and it's related to breathing as one of the members mentioned. 

Lie down straight on your back. Stretch your body and relax. I use two type of breathing. First is inhaling in and exhaling out. Do it for a minimum of two sets and counting 30 for each. 

Second is called Kapalbhati which is exhaling only using diaphragm and let inhaling be natural. Do it for minimum of five sets counting 30 for each.

Your counting, relaxing and breathing should get you to sleep even before finishing the routine. Otherwise start again till you fall asleep. Don't give up.

If you are not familiar with breathing, I use "The Power of Breathing." by an author who is one of the members. Hope it is not taken as promotion. If it is moderators please remove it. 

It is very common in eastern cultures to drink hot milk before sleep. I read that it is high in an amino acid which helps fall asleep. I drink without sugar and some times eat small piece of dark chocolate before drinking. Hope it helps and works for you. Good luck!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

About a month ago -- I started CBD oil / tincture.  I think it helps.  Some nights takes a little longer than others to fall asleep, but never too long.  I'm not worried about getting physically dependent on it.  Psychologically?  But then maybe can help you "learn" to fall asleep faster without it.  For now put 75 ml of 500 mg in heaping teaspoon of my favorite flavor Noosa Yohgurt strawberry-rhubarb just before bed.


----------



## BT Keaton (Feb 10, 2020)

I was married for 10 years... and I got used to having a body near me.  So after separating in 2017 the last few years have been an adjustment for me in terms of sleeping alone.  I have a Spotify playlist with tracks like "Soothing Forest Rain" and "Florida Rain Storm" to help konk me out.  Sometimes even those don't really help, and I find that I'm quite restless in the night.  Must be something to do with being in your 40s


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

You may try poppy seeds in milk. But beware of overdose and consult your doctor.

https://www.curejoy.com/content/can-poppy-seeds-cure-insomnia/


----------



## AllisonHarper (Jul 30, 2020)

I use Calm app to meditate. It is a bit different than most meditation for sleep apps. Most apps use a structural manner to present their meditations and have a sequence to follow. You can go about it in any way you want. They have over 100+ meditations with options from beginner to relationships


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Last night as I was trying to fall asleep a host on WGN radio, a talk station in Chicago, was interviewing a sleep doctor. Reminded me of the app. last 10 of my working years when I was asleep virtually as soon as my head hit the pillow. It was good! Those nights are long gone.

Link to podcast of interview.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I continue to use Calm and the Sleep Stories to help me fall asleep.  I have found some favorites.  I like most of the ones narrated by Eric Braa (especially the train rides) and Alan Sklar and Stephen Fry (I wish he had more than just two!).  I download the ones I like to my tablet so I don't have to worry about it cutting out if my internet gets weird.  And I continue to keep a small bluetooth speaker by the pillow to listen.  I have definitely gotten my money's worth out of this one.  If they put the lifetime version on sale again this year I will probably purchase it.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

This house has a boiler heat system and the vent ducts are really noisy in the cold. They bang on and off in the middle of the night. For me, it's white noise that helps (kinda loud). No one reading a book will ever help me, lol.

I have suggestions for those who might want that, but I don't think that's really the point here.


----------



## LiveWell-Amy (Jun 13, 2018)

I do certain breathing exercises while lying down in bed and it helps me sleep. I have never taken any medication.....


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Couple years ago a doctor recommended Unisom.  I take it app. once a week when I am in need of a good night.  It's a very small oval blue tab.  It is scored.  Cut it in half.  Half is all you need.  Makes for a good night.


----------



## HlthyAnita (Jun 14, 2018)

LivingWell said:


> Andra, I admire that rather than popping pills, you look for natural ways to sleep.
> 
> It is very common in eastern cultures to drink hot milk before sleep. I read that it is high in an amino acid which helps fall asleep. I drink without sugar and some times eat small piece of dark chocolate before drinking. Hope it helps and works for you. Good luck!


I use hot milk and it does help. Sometimes I supplement with meditation. I occasionally use melatonin..


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Sandpiper, Do you still use Sleep Sounds? I noticed I bought a lifetime premium membership in 2017 and then promptly forgot about using it after a few months. I resurrected it today but it does not appear it has been updated much if at all. I had used it primarily for background noise while working on the computer, etc. With regard to using CBD to sleep, My problem was not getting to sleep but when I would wake (usually for a bathroom run) I could not get back to sleep. I discovered a sleep gummy that combined Melatonin and CBD. Works like a charm.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

etexlady said:


> Sandpiper, Do you still use Sleep Sounds? I noticed I bought a lifetime premium membership in 2017 and then promptly forgot about using it after a few months. I resurrected it today but it does not appear it has been updated much if at all. I had used it primarily for background noise while working on the computer, etc. With regard to using CBD to sleep, My problem was not getting to sleep but when I would wake (usually for a bathroom run) I could not get back to sleep. I discovered a sleep gummy that combined Melatonin and CBD. Works like a charm.


Yes, I still use it occasionally. Found what helps me a lot is voices I turn the sound on Alexa down to volume 2 so it's hard to understand what's being said. Don't want to turn on my gray matter to the subject. I start a podcast playing and it keeps going all night.

What sleep gummies you use? I've thought about trying CBD oil again, but haven't.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Thank you for the reply. I use the sleep gummy from Charlotte’s Web. I like them the best because they are not sugar coated as so many others are and they have a nice raspberry taste that is not overpowering. I tried the CBD oil but could never get to a dosage that worked for me for sleep.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Anybody try a weighted blanket? A friend sent me one and after a few nights with it I find that I do find the weight comforting. I also listen to a continuous loop of waves from a super high tide crashing on a beach in WA state. Ocean always helps me sleep.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have several weighted blankets. They are great for me in the winter. Right now - not so much. I get too hot even with the ones that claim to be "cooling." My favorite one is from Bearaby - it is knitted out of very chunky yarn instead of having those little pockets that are filled with stuff. The weight is more evenly distributed.
I also found a weighted eye mask on Amazon that is pretty neat. Of course now it shows "not available" at Amazon. It is called Nodpod Gentle Pressure Sleep Mask.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra said:


> I have several weighted blankets. They are great for me in the winter. Right now - not so much. I get too hot even with the ones that claim to be "cooling." My favorite one is from Bearaby - it is knitted out of very chunky yarn instead of having those little pockets that are filled with stuff. The weight is more evenly distributed.
> I also found a weighted eye mask on Amazon that is pretty neat. Of course now it shows "not available" at Amazon. It is called Nodpod Gentle Pressure Sleep Mask.


Bearaby weighted blankets are currently in my FB newsfeed. I would get one but they’re a little pricey. I do like some weight on me even in warmer weather.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm enjoying the weighted blanket. Since I got it as a gift, I thought why not use it? It doesn't have the little pockets filled with stuff. I'll see what happens when the weather warms! Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Bearaby weighted blankets are currently in my FB newsfeed. I would get one but they’re a little pricey. I do like some weight on me even in warmer weather.


I had to save up to get the Bearaby - and then the purple one that I wanted was no longer available. New strategy for next time (I would like a larger one) - save up money first and then pick a color. I have not seen another purple on their site in the last few years.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I never heard weight blankets for sleep.
I use breathing exercises that help me sleep well.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Insight Timer is another app that has sleep stories. I rotate between it and Calm. If you have Kaiser for health insurance, you can get a free subscription to Calm.


----------

